# Aquarium stand build, trying to post again.........



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I finally had some time to start an aquarium stand and document the build. I decided to build one for a 40 gallon breeder tank that is 36" x 18". I wanted something really nice that can be put into my guest bedroom eventually so I chose solid 3/4" black walnut lumber.

If anyone has read any of my posts regarding stands, you already know that I feel most people who post here over build. Before I get blasted, there is nothing wrong with over building, it just isn't necessary.

So to start, you need a pile of boards that you can cut into components for the face frame and side panels:










once you have the board selected, and shaped into the correct size pieces, it's time to build the face frame. I am a huge fan of Kreg pocket hole screws to secure my joints, so that is what I use:


































The next photo shows the front side of the completed face frame:










Notice that there aren't any visible fasteners. (Note: I use wood glue at all joints!)

With the face frame complete it is time to build the side panels. I do not like to use plywood when I am using any wood that I do not plan to stain or paint, so I use a frame and panel method, kind of a modified shaker style. The next photo shows the dados that I routed out to accept the 3/8" panels.










And now the panels. I used my thickness planer to make the solid wood panels 3/8" thick:










I assemble the side panels the same way as the face frame using pocket screws. Here is a photo of the outside of one of the panels:










Next I attach the sides to the face frame. I use pocket screws again.










Now it is time to create the base (inside the cabinet). I use a simple scrape wood frame as shown here:










The frame is attached with brad nails. Now for the base, I like to use melamine because it is kind of water resistant It is attached with brad nails as well:










Next I add the upper back support. This is scrap wood as well as it will not be seen once the stand is complete:










Well, I only had 4 hours to work on the stand this weekend, so that is as far as I got. I will be working on it again next weekend and will continue the post then. If you have any questions or comments, I will try to answer them as they are posted!

Cheers!

RBFG


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Links don't work


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

There we go looking good on the build


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm sure as a cabinet builder, you have a source for solid wood cheaper than most of us but have you got a top of the head cost estimate. Solid walnut went out of my price for tank stands long ago.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Solid walnut bought from a retail hardwood store costs about 5.75 per board foot. To put that into perspective, Oak hardwood costs about 3.95 per board foot and pine is about 1.29 per board foot. (There is aprox. 11 board feet in this project costing about 65.00)

However, I am using walnut for no reason other that I have it left over from another job I did a while back.

The panels are a different story, I had several walnut trees cut down and milled into lumber a few years ago, and am using that air dried local wood. So its cost was only what the millwright charged me, 0.50 per board foot 

This project could have been made from any wood and all of the steps would remain the same!
I think the grand total for the project after drawer slides and hinges will be about 120.00!


----------



## dacjr (Feb 12, 2010)

> I think the grand total for the project after drawer slides and hinges will be about 120.00
> 
> Does that include the planer, joiner, tablesaw, bandsaw, thickness sander, benchtop tools, and the dedicated workspace you have to turn trees into fishtank stands? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, nice build...I'm a bit of a woodworker myself, and am finishing up the last few details for my 110 gallon stand. I'll definately be on the look out for progress pics!


----------



## dacjr (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry.....first time using the quote button :roll:


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Well geez dacjr, you had to go and throw all that in....but....I don't have a bandsaw or thickness sander :lol:

The garage is mine the rest of the house is the wifes.....except the office/current fish room. But I am currently building an external fish room so she will stop complaining about the lack of office space....lol

The new room will be a dedicated 8' x 16' should hold about 30-40 tanks of varoius sizes! Probably about 3-4 months before it will be complete I can't wait!


----------



## dacjr (Feb 12, 2010)

nice....I forewent my woodshop for apartment living. I manage the service side of the community, and, as a perk get to live rent free. Seemed like a good idea at first, but, considering all my shop tools are in storage, I'm not so sure anymore...fishkeeping kind of fills the void, but ****....the thought of building my own stand kind of marries my new passion with the old.


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi redblufffishguy

I appreciated the comments I got from you when I built my stand and hood for my 75.

I know you are a pro stand builder but it just creeps me out to see a stand without good ole 2x4 supports.

Beautiful wood btw.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Upthecreek: I have never built a stand using 2 x 4's unless it was an econo stand that had no front or back and used 2 x 4 for the legs. I built hundreds that way, but never did like the look of them.

Wait until you see what I use for tank support on this one, I am using a unique way to hold the tank, it should help to prove my point about the strength of wood!


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

I am looking forward to your pics. Here is a pic of the stand and hood I completed. Its the one on the left. I made it to look like the Oceanic stand in the middle.

Of course if you like a more fancy look it would be easy to get some nice scrolled trim to outline doors or tank perimeter with... and maybe paint the insets a slightly different color.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Bikinguy/20 ... 7386996322


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, very impressive so far *redblufffishguy*. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Day Two of the build. I didn't much time to work on the stand this weekend, in fact only a couple of hours. So this is what I got done:

First I added the cleats that the tank is going to sit on. And only because I read this board and know "overbuilders" would be concerned, I added the 4 vertical supports (two on each side) seen in the photo below.










Next I installed the drawer slides. Because there wasn't a rear center support, I improvised a block to hold the rear of the inner slides:










I built the drawers next and installed them:










And lastly for the day I created and installed the top trim. This trim, plus the cleates lowered position will give the inlaid effect and will hide the plastic trim on the tank.










All brad nail holes will be filled after sanding. Almost there, really all that is left is to build the doors and drawer fronts. That will have to wait until next week. Let me know if you have any questions.

RBFG


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Man that's looking good RBFG, can't wait to see the finished product! =D>


----------



## justflow1983 (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a truly beautiful stand, I'm impressed. I'm about to move back home to my tools after 3 years bouncing around other countries, and I'm going to get back into fishkeeping and woodwork at the same time! I don't think I'll pull off anything quite like that though.

I just wanted to comment that I completely agree with you on all of the overbuilding. I'm an architect, and when I consider that 2x6 studs on 24" centers can hold up a whole house (with plywood sheathing doing most of the work), a 500lb aquarium shouldn't need a whole lot of lumber. I'd actually be much more concerned about cross bracing than the wood being able to hold the weight... although in your case those side panels seem to be doing the job just fine.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Justflow..

Did not get a chance to get out to the shop last weekend, I hope to complete the build this weekend and get water in the tank soon after!

I'll keep you posted.

RBFG


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's the latest post on the build....

I decided to fancy it up a bit and make cope and stick doors. To do this I needed to fire up the shapers. The first two photos show the cuts each shaper make:


















The next photo show how the two pieces fit together:










and one with the panel inserted followed by one with the door completed:


















everything was sanded and the first coat of finish was applied. I chose to use a brush-on polyeurathane. Had never used it and thought what the hech something new.... goes on really easy, although you have to be very dillagent and watch for drips for about 15 minutes atfer the application. Here are a few shots of the first coat:


















More to come next week.....I hope to finish next week and get water in the tank!

RBFG


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful grain on that wood!! Really looking forward to seeing the stand done when you are able to get to it.


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2004)

Amazing looking piece of furniture.

Nothing beats the beauty of solid wood stands. I bought up a beat up solid oak stand with my 30G and strippped/sanded, restained it. Well worth the effort.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

:drooling:


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

OK, the finishing post!!!

First I attached the drawer fronts using 4 screws...










Next came drilling the holes in the doors to accept the euro hinges...










Then attach the hinges. I don't like to see the hinges so I use Euro hinges, These happen to be Blum. They have tons of adjustment...










Here's a shot of the hinges with the mounting plates and the whole thing attached to the stand...










I make jigs to mount hardware, so the next few shots are of the jigs I used to mount the pulls and knobs...


















A few door bumpers and it's ready to use....










Here are a few shots of the finished stand!!


















I'll post more once I get it set up and add water! Remember this is going to be an Angel tank, so you can expect to see a bit of rock work, and lots of plants! I have to wait on lighting before I can get the plants put in, and as everyone here knows, lighting is expensive, so it may be a bit.

Let me know if you have any questions or comments!

RBFG


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

Great!

Man you have 2 golden hands!


----------



## PR_islander (Mar 26, 2009)

Couldn't be better...


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks all!
Tank setup to follow is a week or so.....

RBFG


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow. that is top notch work.
it much be nice to all required tools when woodworking.
again great job on the stand.

is a canopy part of the plan?


----------



## AF_medic (Jun 8, 2006)

I myself am one of those "overbuilders" you referred to earlier, however I am about to build a new stand because 
A) I've learned a few tricks 
B) My first attempt is ugly.

I have a question along the lines of overbuilding, I noticed that you left the back side of the stand open, Where does the stand get it's lateral support? I like the idea of putting a sheet of plywood on the back to give it more stability. Does the 1x6 you put on the back give it enough stability? I want my next attempt at a stand to be much less overkill. Just looking at your build it's obvious you know what you're doing, so if you could just clarify that for me. 
Thanks


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

The board on the back is 1 x 4, and it gives planty of support. Laterally, the stand is very stable, the sides are attached to the entire length of the face frame with glue and fasteners. The back rail as well as the base are also attached with glue and screws.

I have been building open back stands for years, and never had an issue. The only problem I have noticed with plywood back stands is that you have to drill holes for plumbing and wires. (I like canister filters usually). And if you use a sump, the plywood back can trap humidity.

There is no reason to NOT use a plywood back, so by all means, use one!

RBFG


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Mel,

I will be building a custom canopy in a few weeks. I haven't decided on what I am going to do for lighting yet, and need to incorporate that into the design. I'll keep you posted!!

RBFG


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

I just revisited this post! I still have not built a canopy, but will be doing so soon. The tank has been set up for quite a while, and I have been breeding angels in it. Still no lighting (yet) and no plants.

Remeber the small rails that I used to hold the tank up....still holding strong. Remember, I am not an advocate for 2x4 construction in aquarium stands, and this one uses 1x2's to hold the 40 gallons up.

RBFG


----------



## swamphntr (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice shop. Great build. Thanks for spreading the truth about wood and quality construction.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello all....

I was just re-visiting this post and thought I'd drop a note. I still have the stand in this build, and it is still holding a 40 breeder up perfectly. Never had an issue with the 1" x 2" vertical tank supports. Never did build a canopy for it....

RBFG


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Now all we need is a pic of the tank on the stand.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

long overdue photos of the set up....lol

RBFG


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks! Nice looking set up and the stand looks even better for some reason.


----------

